# 1971 Thomasville desk



## buecherlcraftsman (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a question for all who restore old furniture. I have bought this Thomasville desk done in real wood, burl wood, and wood veneer. The top of this desk was destroyed and needs to be redone, but it had chit board on it with wood veneer, but i want to replace it with solid wood, but dont know it that would hurt the value. I have e-mailed thomasville on this piece i have to get more info and still waiting on them. At the bottom of the desk it had a piece of paper stapled to it explaining burl wood and how they build there furniture, also there is model number on it that im waiting for thomasville to tell me what it is. There is also a date on it that say 1971 under it. This is and wood jointed with poblar, cypress, oak, and burl wood


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

Very cool desk! Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## buecherlcraftsman (Nov 2, 2010)

lol its been fun researching this desk and i like it alot, just want to know my options on it.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Furniture like that was common to have a particleboard substrate top. This especially true when it was done with veneers. Not that particleboard cheapened the piece, but it is very stable and makes a good substrate.

Desks like that, from companies like that did include at times information sheets with the piece describing certain details that were unique. It's not IMO, a collectors item, and reproducing the top could be done to your taste. If you care to keep its originality, re-use particleboard.

If it were my desk, I might do it that way, or, use a hardwood plywood with a solid wood edge.












 









.


----------



## buecherlcraftsman (Nov 2, 2010)

What would the value of this be if i did it original or if i did it with real wood? It had a dimiand pateran on it with 1/4 strips between. This is all real wood just a mix of it and wood venner over it.


----------



## buecherlcraftsman (Nov 2, 2010)

What would the value of this be if i did it original or if i did it with real wood? It had a dimiand pateran on it with 1/4 strips between. This is all real wood just a mix of it and wood venner over it. 




cabinetman said:


> Furniture like that was common to have a particleboard substrate top. This especially true when it was done with veneers. Not that particleboard cheapened the piece, but it is very stable and makes a good substrate.
> 
> Desks like that, from companies like that did include at times information sheets with the piece describing certain details that were unique. It's not IMO, a collectors item, and reproducing the top could be done to your taste. If you care to keep its originality, re-use particleboard.
> 
> ...


----------



## buecherlcraftsman (Nov 2, 2010)

lol its been fun researching this desk and i like it alot, just want to know my options on it. 




240sxguy said:


> Very cool desk! Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## CAFrye (Mar 15, 2009)

Beautiful desk and definitely a fun project. Personally, I seldom hear someone walk up to a piece of furniture and say, "WOW!!! That's beautiful!! In which year was it made?". That being said, I would simply replace top with whatever looks nice and fits the style. Use partical board with a wood trim or even a solid piece if you like, but I tend to agree with Cabinetman, it probably isnt a collector's item. Therefore, considering it's still beautiful and you could do the top and refinish the rest of it for minimal $, you may have something on your hands that you could sell for a considerable amount of money. Take a walk through your local furniture store and check out the prices of those heavy, old-school flat-top style desks. You may be able to turn a sweet profit for minimal expense.


----------



## buecherlcraftsman (Nov 2, 2010)

I have talk to Thomasville they said there cheapest desk now is $1000, and have also looked into the older pieces and by far they are not cheap. Thomasville is a middle but expensive piece, so i got it for a future sale or keep myself i only paid $100 for it. Hopefully down the road this could be something. Im new at this just found out a year ago that i have the talent to build and restore furniture just have alot to learn and you guys been alot of help.




CAFrye said:


> Beautiful desk and definitely a fun project. Personally, I seldom hear someone walk up to a piece of furniture and say, "WOW!!! That's beautiful!! In which year was it made?". That being said, I would simply replace top with whatever looks nice and fits the style. Use partical board with a wood trim or even a solid piece if you like, but I tend to agree with Cabinetman, it probably isnt a collector's item. Therefore, considering it's still beautiful and you could do the top and refinish the rest of it for minimal $, you may have something on your hands that you could sell for a considerable amount of money. Take a walk through your local furniture store and check out the prices of those heavy, old-school flat-top style desks. You may be able to turn a sweet profit for minimal expense.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i would put a new piece of veneer on what top you have after finishing the removal of the old. if you damage the pb ou can float it with bondo.


----------

